# Verzauberung ab 350



## jainza (19. Mai 2007)

also ich bin ein verzauberer mit skill 351,wie solll ich jetzt vernünftig weiterskilln??
die einzigen sachen die noch orange sind sind sowas wie "Handschue:Heilung" nur hab ich kein bock für jeden skillpunkt erstmal 8 urwasser/urleben zu farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gibs da keine billigere alternative zu skilln??
schon kla das es je weiter man kommt schwerer und teurer wird zu skilln aba 8 urleben pro skillpunkt is doch schon übertrieben oda??


----------



## Fendulas (19. Mai 2007)

Jaja, das ist immer sone Sache mitm Verzaubern.
Die Möglichkeit, das für dich bis 375 preisgünstig zu halten ist eigentlich nur folgende: deine Ware anpreisen.

(Also gibt bestimmt andere Möglichkeiten, nur ich mach immer von der hier Gebrauch^^)
Im Handelschat schreiben, dass du Verzauberer 351 bist und gern Leuten ihre Items verzauberst, wenn sie die Mats mitbringen. Meistens hilft es auch, wenn du dazu schreibst, dass der Service umsonst bleibt (hey immerhin kriegst dun Skillpunkt!). Das ist zwar ärgerlich, die Zeit geht schon n bisschen ins Land, aber du kommst weiter und vllt kommen später die Leute auf dich zurück, wenn sie auch noch was anderes verzaubert haben wollen (items ändern sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Wenn du schon selbst die Mats mitbringst, dann solltest du richtig was verlangen für die Verzauberung. Da das aber den meisten dann zu teuer erscheint, lehnen sie lieber ab.

Selbst wenn nur eine Verzauberung immo bei dir orange ist, die gelben geben zu 50% und die grünen zu ca. 25% noch einen Skillpunkt. Ich hab letztens 3 mal gelbe Sachen gezaubert und jedes mal einen Punkt bekommen.

Wenn sich Leute bei dir melden und fragen was du so kannst, dann schau dir mit /who erst mal die Klasse an und überleg was sie brauchen. Wenn sie bereit sind selbst Mats mitzubringen, dann biete ihnen auch ruhig ne grüne/graue Verzauberung an, wenn sie die wollen. Allerdings verlangst du dann etwas Geld, weils dir ja nix bringt. Meistens wollen sie danach noch etwas haben.....usw

Wird schon klappen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schinderhannes77 (19. Mai 2007)

Gildenintern die Verzauberungen anbieten.
Da freuen sich auch die Gildentwinks drüber, wenn sie günstig ne Verz. bekommen,

Und zum Skillen würde ich dieses "überragende" Zauberöl herstellen. Gibt ziemlich lange Punkte, und du kannst es verkaufen!!


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Mai 2007)

Aber ab 350 bringen die Zauberöle auch nix mehr, die sind allenfalls noch grün. Hier bleibt eigentlich wirklich nur die Gilde oder der offene Verkauf von Verzauberungen. Eventuell solltest du zusehen auch die entsprechenden attraktiven Rezepte zu bekommen, wie z.B. 40 Spell-Damage auf Waffe oder 30 Int auf Waffe. 
Diese Rezepte haben eine Droppchance die halbwegs erträglich ist. Heisst also, wenn man bei den entsprechenden Gegnern farmt, droppt das mit ein bisschen Geduld auch. Die beiden Rezepte sind recht beliebt und es sollte ein Skill in Richtung 375 nichts mehr im Wege stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jainza (19. Mai 2007)

kk danke für eure schnelle antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann wer ich wohl mal meine dienste als verzauberer verkaufen^^
mach ich zwar eh schon aba meißtens lehnen die bei den mat-preisen schon ab..naja probiers mal mit mats solln se mitbringen


----------



## FladMMG (30. Juli 2008)

Hey, ich komm ma auf das thema zurück, auch wenns schon länger her ist.

Bin jetzt auch auf Skill 350, und versuch die ganze Zeit im handelschannel meine Verzauberungen anzupreisen, aber ist doch recht nervig, wenn ich das jedesmal schreiben muss, weil man ja eigentlich nur 3 Verzauberungslinks pro Chat posten kann.
Gibts da ne Möglichkeit, die ähnlich wie ein Makro zu speichern und abzurufen und zu posten? Dass die alle untereinander stehen, oder zumindest 2-3 Zeilen jeweils 3 Verzauberungen? Weil mit den Makros kann ich die Verzauberungen net verlinken... oder mach ich da was falsch?


Danke im voraus...

^^


----------



## Norbert2501 (15. August 2008)

Es gibt das Addon Craftlist2. Damit kann der Interessent dein Können abrufen.


----------

